# just pumps nitro retention and great food



## skylerman (Feb 6, 2019)

Iv'e been a member of every gym in my area in the last 12 years.  Iv'e worked out at home a lot.  I have fond memories of my weider max that got chop shopped for space back in 2006.  I even installed the 250lbs bar extension.  As of now I'm 60lbs over weight, before I started some pro anabolics I learned to home brew I could barely get up and down the stairs this was a week ago.  I know a lot about sports nutrition now after reading articles for 14 years.  The way to grow nutrition wise is nitrogen retension.  Where I'm at now I just feel like vaping drinking fire ball and listening to trance music let the whey protein and pro anabolics do the rest.  I was in bad shape they really helped me out.


----------



## skylerman (Feb 16, 2019)

The pro anabolic is working out well.  I got this knee problem so no leg extensions or leg exercises.  I'm working with a set of 20's for a very defined chiseled look. when I get the chance I'll put up a before pic so I'm not a pussy.


----------



## skylerman (Feb 17, 2019)

I got the freaks today they went sour my remedy is herbal cooldown some licorice tincture on the tongue and liquid b complex works every time


----------



## skylerman (Feb 18, 2019)

I had the freaks again today the good kind Iv'e been clean for 3 years so it's like look at soft porn and risk losing all that progress or feel lonely.  I'm having some good pumps from my home brew and I started to lift 3 days ago light workouts throughout the day fly's, press, curls, shoulder press.


----------



## skylerman (Feb 27, 2019)

I'm not doing too well I decreased my anabolic this witch I am enemies with has put a bind on all of my activities and pleasure I can't even get out of bed without feeling anguish. so less pumps but its better this way


----------



## Derek Wilson (Apr 14, 2019)

Yeah, that's a great way! I like the thing.


----------

